# Hard Cam or Medium Cam?



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have an Alphamax 32, and im trying to use the easton spine chart, but being fairly new to archery, Im not sure if I have a Hard Cam, or Medium Cam, and what the difference is......any help is appreciated.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Definitely use the hard cam for the AM bows.


----------



## SteveAllOut (Jan 27, 2009)

*Cams*

Spots is right, cam & 1/2 and bianary cams fall under the Hard cam area.


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

The 3 part section on the Easton chart is very old!!
98% of the modern cams are HARD cams.
Even the 10 years old Z-cam from Martin is a "hard" cam.

AFAIK there are two bows today on the market only,
with soft and/or medium cams. The Montega by Hoyt with the
Accuwheels and the "Deer Hunter" by PSE with the Stage3 wheels.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Metrodix said:


> The 3 part section on the Easton chart is very old!! 98% of the modern cams are HARD cams.


Actually, I'm sorta' surprised that it still even lists medium/hard. These days there are a couple round wheel bows that would qualify as medium, but not many.


----------

